# Need your guys thoughts? Buck buying!



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have narrowed down my search but want some input from you guys! He can be seen at http://amarugiaboergoats.com/Bucks.html. He is the second buck on the page. He has pasted both inspections an had 57 points. Don't hold anything back!! Thanks.

Also his bloodlines http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-b...3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=5C595D5B595958&9=51595F5B


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Go! I personally really like the Bo Howdy & Eggs.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I can't get the link to work. I did get the pedigree link to work. If I was interested in this buck I would be fine with how he's bred *IF* the teats were OK. You don't want to have to sort doe kids for teats if you can help it and it's my experience you have to watch the teats on EGGS breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a nice buck with pedigree to match. I would check out the fine details of teats ect before purchase.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

He is clean 2x2, good mouth, good pigmentation. Attached is a pic of his daughter.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wow. Just saw the picture. He is cool.

ETA. Just saw your recent post. :thumb:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know a whole lot about showing. But was wondering what it would take to get him ennobled? His asking price is 1000.00 so I don't think I would get hurt on him in anyway. Even if I didn't show him I could easily make his money back with one kid crop.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mmiller said:


> I don't know a whole lot about showing. But was wondering what it would take to get him ennobled? His asking price is 1000.00 so I don't think I would get hurt on him in anyway. Even if I didn't show him I could easily make his money back with one kid crop.


How much it would take would depend on a few things. He's got a very good start. He has 57 points and is already inspected, so he doesn't ever even have to see a bath or clippers ever again if you don't want to. His one daughter, most likely the one in the picture, has 27 points, but has not been inspected. You could ask these questions of the breeder.
1. Are you going to have "Spice Latte" inspected? (you might offer to pay)
2. Do you have any kids from this buck you are going to show next year?

You need three kids from this buck with at least 5 points that are inspected. 
You only need 80 points total from the buck and the kids, so the problem is getting two more inspected kids with 5 points.
Does that make sense?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes makes perfect sense. I know some about the ennoblement thing just not a lot. They did say they are taking a FB daughter to Ft Worth to show. So that could help also. Im curious Tenacross how do you know her name?

Ive been talking to the owner an they will be showing his daughters this year an plan to get them inspected. So Im pretty sure he will get his ennoblement just from her showing. But I think he is the road I need to take to get into showing.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Yes makes perfect sense. I know some about the ennoblement thing just not a lot. They did say they are taking a FB daughter to Ft Worth to show. So that could help also. Im curious Tenacross how do you know her name? Ive been talking to the owner an they will be showing his daughters this year an plan to get them inspected. So Im pretty sure he will get his ennoblement just from her showing. But I think he is the road I need to take to get into showing.


I looked him up on ABGA premium online. I got his number from your link. I clicked on "progeny with points" and found the daughter with points.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Learn something new everyday, I didn't know they had a ABGA premium. I thought maybe you was a mind reader but knew you couldn't be reading mine cause I didnt know her name lol!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... yeah they do and it's really cool.  I'm always looking up goats on there like Tim did. 

He's really nice, and I like his daughter!  I'd go for it!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. Going to look at him this Sat weather permitting. Will let you all know how It goes!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Look him over in person and bring him home.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is a recent pic of him that the owner snapped of him while doing chores this evening. Hes not set up or anything like that. I will be able to check out his conformation Sat when we go to look at him. I don't see any reason why we wont be buying him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

His back legs are sure posty and his tailhead is sure dropped.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I noticed that also but I thought it might be that hes alil humped up. but we are going to give him a good looking over. I really wanna see how he moves an in a different standing position so I can see his conformation better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, I hope it is just the way he is standing in the pic and he really doesn't look like that.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Pam, Im really hoping so too... We will see!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Pam.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I keep pouring over his pic, an of course stressing. From the pic do you guys think hes still worth going to look at? How likely is it that its not just how hes standing an that he is posty? Im worried about making a wasted trip its about 300 miles round trip?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I would ask for some more pictures before I made the trip. He is coming from a show string. They should have had him setup or standing in the pasture, not at the feeder for a picture.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree GT, I was disappointed in the pic I got. I wasn't overly concerned with the pic when I first got it because I didn't have time to go over it until after I had posted it here. The first thing I noticed was his humped back an thought he looked posty but again thought it was the way he was standing but the more I think about it I think I need a couple more pics really. Im gonna see about getting some more pics of him an see how that goes. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, get more pics, tell them you are coming from a long ways away and would like to see side, front, rear pics of him.
If they don't do this, red flag~!

We will get a better idea of if it is indeed the way he is eating and standing or if he changed from his show pic.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I just messaged the owner for some more pics. Will post them as soon as I get them? Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

There is a reason why the big breeders with a famous buck have just one "forever" picture of him on their websites etc. They just don't look the same in their working clothes standing around. I once saw a picture of Smokin' Hot Ruger standing around and he looked a lot like this picture except he was probably not as big. Ha. I would still go look at this buck in person. Rehearse your polite decline before you get there in case you need it, but I would try and remember this buck has a little age on him and his job has been breeding does lately, not looking pretty. Hopefully you can see him on the move a little bit and base your decision on that. I don't blame you for wanting him to be close to perfect for that price, but you need to be realistic to some extent too. If you don't like him, don't buy him. Just my $0.02


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*DOB: 03/14/2011
He is still young.

300 miles away, if I were in mmiller's shoes, I would ask for more pics before making that long journey.
There is nothing wrong with viewing a goat from front, rear and side in a picture first. 
I have buyers all the time coming from out of State, wanting those kinds of pics, which is the right thing to do and I give it to them.

The picture of him eating, does not show his conformation well at all. With better pictures, mmiller will have a better idea to think, if it is worth going to see him in person, then, or, at least get a better idea of what to expect.

He isn't skinny at all in that pic, if he has been breeding.

One can tell, if he is a good buck, even with his work clothes on. But that pic is confusing with what is shows, it is questionable.
Conformation doesn't change from breeding. Weight decrease can happen, being dirty and stained. But, you can still see the goats potential.

$1,000 is a lot of money these days, reality is, a buck is a huge investment and to be fair, the seller should of sent better pics, so mmiliier, can see how he presents himself. 
Not all pictures are accurate, but, at least, before traveling 300 miles, seeing's how he is so posty and his tailhead is dramatically dropped in the pic, it makes him appear to have conformational flaws, which he may or may not have. So we need to be fair to the buyer and seller.
Fuel costs are outrageous and it is a long way to go to say to them, sorry I cannot purchase him. 
*


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I should be getting some more pics of him in the morning, she said its after dark by the time she gets home. You guys have given me a lot of really good advice an I have made the decision that if the pics I get contradict the other pic I will go look at him. If I see the samething in the new pics I will most likely pass.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Anymore pictures of him?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Not as of yet. She told me she would try to get some this morning, I have since been in contact with her an no response. Im alil frustrated an now getting discouraged with the whole situation. I would figure if someone had cash in hend ready to buy asking for a few pics wouldnt be that big of a deal. I understand its very close to Christmas an ppl have alot going on right now! Im just kinda stuck on what I should do next!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is possibly a red flag if she is ignoring you all together. Sad, but an eye opener, especially if you continue not to hear from her all day. 

You did nothing wrong by asking for more pics and if she is a good breeder, she will be honest and give those to you and at least respond back to you.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Do you really need a new buck this time of year? Maybe you do, I don't know.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Well no I guess I dont.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Like I said I know its close to Christmas an everyone is busier than usual, but if she wasn't prepared to take pics an communicate with me then I feel she shouldn't have contacted me about him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Business is business. If you have someone interested in buying your goat, you make time or possibly lose the sale. I say move on.


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Business is business. If you have someone interested in buying your goat, you make time or possibly lose the sale. I say move on.


I agree 100%


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

mmiller said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. Going to look at him this Sat weather permitting. Will let you all know how It goes!!


The Amaruga folks are about a half hour north of us. As of 10:30 Friday night we've got a 1/4" of ICE on the ground (and I think it's just getting started. joy.), you might want to give them a call before you head out tomorrow, if you're still going! :snowhat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She still hasn't sent any pics or contacted you?  I am sorry. No breeder should act like that. Unless she is having email issues?

I agree business comes first. I would think she would love getting $1,000 this time of year. I sure would but I have nothing to sell at this time.
But even then, it doesn't matter what time of year it is, it is the matter of having a goat for sale and when you have a potential buyer, you respond to them.
I don't know, I am seeing a big red flag here, if her email is working properly. Have you tried calling her direct to see what she says? :hug:


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

So where you able to go look at the buck?


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry I wanted to change my account name to my herd prefix an haven't had time to do it till today. 

I had to cancel going an looking at this buck b/c of the weather an pics where never mentioned again. So Im moving on. I have found 2 bucks to look at this weekend one in OK an one in KS. Let me know what you guys think!
Pictured first is a son of Ripper who has very lil showing an he is alil older (FEB 08 model) so I have alil concern with that, but really love his babies so even if I only got one kidding season out of him I would be ok with that. He is a lot cheaper than what I am willing to spend. Also included a pic of one of his daughters.
Second pic is a younger buck who is roughtly 9 months old. He has been shown alil more but not much. He is alil more expensive than the first buck but like I said hes quite a bit younger. He has Gauge, Bo Jangle, RRD Long Range, AK 47, just to name a few of the 11 ennoblements on his papers. 

I will know more once I get my hands on them an get to watch them move.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Love love love the paint one


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes she is nice. She is a daughter to the buck I am considering.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I like them both but in the pics of the last buck he looks like he has more of a steep rump than the first one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Both are nice, I disagree with one is more steep than the other, they look about the same.

The older buck's front legs, look a bit strange, not sure what it is, but hmm..

Like the roman head on the youngster over the head on the older buck.

Look at them both closely, I myself would be looking more into the young buck, as he will be a better investment with those bloodlines and is a looker to boot. 
Not to mention he will give you more years of kids for the money you will spend on him. 

I am not ruling out the older guy yet, until you look at him in person.

Use your best judgment, hands on is best.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Does the second buck pictured look like he has no pigmentation or is it just not black? It looks like no pigmentation to me?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

DMSMBoers said:


> Does the second buck pictured look like he has no pigmentation or is it just not black? It looks like no pigmentation to me?


He looks to have excellent 100% pigment to me. I would bet money on it. I prefer this second buck. I would check his bite and teat structure. He's packin' the muscle. Does he have an ABGA #?


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Tenacross I wasn't sure. His ABGA# is 10623077. I have a checklist that I plan to check off as Im looking at him along with questions to ask about their management. Counting down the days till Sat!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The first buck is not put together like I would like to see out of a Ripper son. The second buck has a head typical of other BoJangle's bucks I have seen. His horn set looks like it is going to be a little tight to his head which is another trait of them. His butt looks a little skinny to me, however he has some growing. Looks like he is going to be tall and long. Might not be as level as I would like.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Horn set may be tight, but if she has Doe's with good horn span, the kids should be OK there.

His butt doesn't look small to me at all. He also has a good twist.

I do not judge to much on topline as they grow, they go up and down with topline as they gain height. He's pretty minor, IMO, still quite young, he needs time and see if he levels more. If he doesn't level out, putting him with Doe's that have good toplines will correct that. But I really don't think he will have an issue.:thumbup:


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I know that the youngest buck will change as he ages but Im thinking that most of his changes will be good. I am leaning more towards the younger buck depending on what happens when I see him in person. I am looking for a buck that is going to add mass, length , an that roman nose. So in your guys opinion will the youngest buck be the best investment? There is a 300 dollar difference in the price tag? 

You all have been so helpful, theres no telling what I would have come home with!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe the youngster is a better buck and investment. I love his genetics too. More years of breedings and you will know his history better, as he continues to grow.

Look at him close in person, then, you can decide, hands on I always say is best for final judgment.

Good luck and it has been a pleasure helping you. I am here, if you have anymore questions. :hi5::hug:

When are you going to look at him?


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

We are headed out Sat morning to be in Perry OK to look at the Ripper son at 830 will be able to spend about an hour there an then head to Hutchinson KS to look at the Bo Jangles buck at 12 noon. Its going to be along day but the things we do for goats lol. 

I really thought it would take longer for me to settle on a buck. Last year it took me 2 months to find what I wanted. I may not end up with either buck by the time its all said an done but that still gives me time to find one. The buck I have now is a good buck but he is alil thinner in the butt than I want an I am looking for some different bloodlines than he has plus he doesn't have a great horn set. So just wanting something alil different.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck and hope you find a buck that you want.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

How did they look Marcey?


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I dont know yet I wont see them till Sat. I will post my findings asap!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok the verdict is in I went with the younger buck. He was very nice in person. I also got to check out his 2 sisters that where from the set of quads. They where very nice an might have been my deciding factor. They are both being show an were told they are placing well in their classes. The dam was also very nice big boned an long. She was also 2x1 clean teated. This buck was also 2x2 clean teated. It was fun to mess with him, he didn't come to you for attention but once he was caught you could do whatever to him, the guy was setting him up alil bit. He would pull his front end up an set him back down an he would set up like a champ everytime. Also got to see a half brother to him (different dams) he was alil older, so it was nice to be able to see a older buck kid out of the same sire.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Marcey, that is Awesome, I knew he was a good buck by the pics, congrats.  :grin:


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

That's awesome congrats can't wait for pictures


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I knew at this price I will prolly be keeping one for a couple years so I wanted one young enough that if I did keep him for a few years he will still be young enough to resale. We are very happy with our decision an we are considering letting our oldest daughter show him in 4-H this year. Who knows but most of all we are excited to see what he produces.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.  :fireworks:


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Got TJ (His name is Trapper an the hubby started calling him Trapper John so we shortened it) home Sat evening. He did good only screamed for the first 50 miles home lol. We put him in with our Sr. buck an after a few mins of pushing around on each other they get along great. We had a storm blow in Sun. so wasn't able to get pics of him yet. Tues is suppose to be warmer 36 its about 0 outside now.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I braved the temps to get a few snap shots of him. He didn't seem that excited about getting out of the shelter. Tomorrow is suppose to be nicer Im gonna set him up to get better ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is really nice. :clap:

You need to make a new thread when you get those nice pics of him, in photogenic.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to see better pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has been a while, just wondering how the new buck is doing?


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Hes doing great as far as fitting in. Him an my other buck get along pretty good they play fight more than anything. Biggest thing with him is he is a fence jumper. He doesn't jump the goat fence he jumps the cattle panels. He almost broke his leg last Monday cause he got his leg caught in the top hole of the panel. I just happen to be off work that day an it was warming up so I had the windows open to get some fresh air in the house. Happen to look outside cause the bucks were acting restless ( the does had moved out to pasture) TJ takes a running leap over the fence he doesn't quite make it. So I take off as fast as I can to get to him, just knowing he has a broken leg. I get there an he is swinging by this one back leg. He is screaming at the top of his lungs an is floppin around like a fish outta water. I know I gotta get pressure off that back leg so I put my forearm under his chest from the front of him an set him back on his front legs but he wont stay like that on his own so I have to keep my arm there an keep a lot of pressure so he doesn't go back down. I try to get his leg lose but there is still too much pressure. I cant lift him cause hes about 130lds. Hes very stressed an breathing very hard but no longer screaming. My mind is racing like mad cause I know I gotta get him lose an fast but I am talking to him to keep him calm. It seems like its been 20 or 30 mins by this time but more like 3 or 4. The cattle panel he jumped is used as a access point to an from the holding pen for the does so I think if I can get it open I can bend is towards us an get his leg out but I have to do this while holding him up. I also have my right knee behind his front leg to keep him standing. (Im sure I was a sight to be seen) So Im reaching as far as I can an having to move him over just alil so I can reach the latch for the gate an that is what took the pressure off his leg enough I was able to get it out. His leg was sore but not broken, it never even swelled up. He limped on it for a couple hours. At this point it had prolly only been 10 mins but he was breathing so hard I was worried he would go into shock so I sat down with him an rubbed his ears an neck while talking to him. I wasn't hurt too bad in the process, I pulled my muscle in my arm from holding him up (the back leg that wasn't hung up couldn't reach the ground) I had a bruise on the same arm from his horn not sure how but his horn was digging into me an didn't realize it until the bruise showed up the next day. Needless to say his is in with the does until I can get a pen made up that he cant jump. I have 2 does bred to him already. Should have June babies outta him. Im quite taken with him, I just love his attitude.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, how terrifying. 

You are one amazing person, to be able to hold him up there for so long like that. I highly commend you. 
You must of caught him just after he did that, anymore time he would of definitely had a severely broken leg, you both are so lucky. He could of hurt you with thrashing, lucky he was a calm boy. Glad you both are OK. :grouphug:

Give him probiotics and fortified vit B complex for stress. 

Hope you can figure out what to build to keep him in. A good hot hotline may detour him. Put a stand on top and middle.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I was lucky enough to have watched him jump the fence an saw him get hung up. If I had been at work that day Im pretty sure I would have come home to a dead goat. The plan is to put up 2 to 3 strands of hot wire but have been so busy getting things ready for kidding that it hasn't got done yet. My does are 2 weeks out so after that we will start working on jump proofing the buck pen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, I hope you get him situated soon.

You are very lucky, you were they when that happened to him, someone was watching out for you guys.


----------

